# will taking gutter off cause more damage?



## topher5150 (Mar 31, 2017)

The back side of the house has a gutter running the whole width of the house, and the gutter is pitched in the wrong direction. Would removing the gutter, for the time being, cause more damage than a gutter that doesn't drain to good?
The roof has about a 3'-0" over hang with plywood underneath that needs repairing, and a 1"x6"?? that is perpendicular to the plywood that holds the gutter in place that needs replacing.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 31, 2017)

Usually you would be worried about what is going on at the ground level , where will the water splash up or run to.


----------



## Snoonyb (Mar 31, 2017)

Is the gutter simply nailed through the 1X6 into the rafter tails, or is it hung from straps under the shingles, or supported by brackets attached to the 1X6?

Is there a metal flashing at the edge of the roof?


----------



## topher5150 (Apr 1, 2017)

The only thing under the over hang is a small back deck and a wood walk way. 
The gutter is nailed in place.
This would only be a temporary until I get the wood behind it fixed


----------



## bud16415 (Apr 1, 2017)

You have to take it off to do the repair. It wont hurt to let the water just run off during that time.


----------



## Snoonyb (Apr 1, 2017)

Thanks.

Correct, the only damage you'll do will be to a member you already intend to replace.


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 3, 2017)

You could get a few bags of cheap gravel to protect the drip line on the ground, if you think it is necessary.


----------

